# Normal TSH (was abnormal 2 years ago). Wait, what?



## AgentChupa (Nov 12, 2014)

Forgive my serial posting in this section, everybody. I just got my test results back today and everything - including my TSH - was all within normal ranges. My doctor ordered HCG qualitative serum, TSH, FSH, LH and glucose tests and everything was fine.

My TSH, which was 14.5 two years ago, was 3.76 as of last Wednesday. And the test was done after fasting too. So now my doctor won't prescribe me thyroid medication at all. She just wants me to go on birth control pills for my constant bleeding, which I thought was caused by hypothyroidism. So now I also have no idea why I can't quit bleeding.

How can I have hypothyroidism two years ago and now not have it? I also feel exactly the same as I did when I had abnormal thyroid levels: crappy. I don't really have money right now to get constant blood tests or see an endocrinologist, but I'm hoping I can get insurance in January. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, sure you can! All that means is that your TSH is unstable and that can be caused by a number of things, none of which is normal.

I'm sorry I can't recall your other posts - have you had your antibodies tested?


----------



## AgentChupa (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope, I haven't. My doctor is actually a gynecologist and perhaps doesn't know to test for antibodies because she has never ordered them for me. Just the TSH. I might have to add a signature with my thyroid history to my posts like I see a lot of folks here doing. 

I guess the upside is I know I'm not diabetic because my blood sugar was within normal range, and even my blood pressure was perfectly fine (which shocked me since I'm about 280 pounds and do not exercise). So I guess I gotta tough it out until whenever I can get insurance, and only if I can afford it. It doesn't help that my hospital appears to go by the old thyroid values of 0.5-5.0 being "normal."

I just feel very discouraged right now. I was hoping that maybe I'd be able to give thyroid meds a second chance since they did a lot of nothing for me when I was on them two years ago. On 25 mcg of levothyroxine, my TSH got down to 5.08 and my doctor said that was "close enough" to normal and refused to increase my dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Here is some information that would help explain that. You also need an ultra-sound.

And sticking w/one thread might help us to better serve you. We have so many posters, it can get confusing. Thanx!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You might want to find another doctor for a second opinion. Query your friends, you might be surprised how many of them have thyroid issues and might provide you with a good lead on a doctor.


----------

